# Blasting Sand



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Tractor supply stores. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Blasting sand can sometimes be found at Menards, Lowes or Home Depot. If you happen to have a Harbor Freight Tools nearby they should also have some. An item of note - the finer blasting sand "can" be sucked up into your filter depending on how much your fish stir it up. A medium or course grit blasting sand seems to work better as it stays put a bit better. If you live in a bigger city, there is usually an industrial supplier of blasting sand that should have what you need.


----------



## diverjoe (Oct 21, 2016)

Mattb126 said:


> Hi, I'm planning a 10 gallon iwagumi scape, and I was planning on using black diamond blasting sand. I'm looking for some pointers and all the information I can get about it? What kind to get, where to get it, how to rinse it, things to worry about, etc.
> 
> Thanks




I think this quote will get you over to a good thread on this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattb126 (Nov 13, 2016)

diverjoe said:


> I think this quote will get you over to a good thread on this
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my Moto Z using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Orchslens, I think lowes sells it to, tractor supply, gregz farm store (idk if that is commercial) etc


----------



## Cate (Jun 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Tractor supply...your one stop substrate source! they also sell MGOCPM.That should be their new slogan.


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

If you do not see medium, ask if they have it in the back. Mine only had fine out but they had a whole pallet of medium in the warehouse side of the store.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Definitely go for medium blasting sand. I think fine pool filter sand or play sand looks great because it's very white beachy looking. But black sand looks great in medium grit, sinks faster, and doesn't stir as much.


----------



## TankPlanter (May 31, 2015)

Got mine at Farm&Fleet, no other store in the area had it (and yep, get the medium). Rinse well before using


----------



## travellife (Sep 11, 2013)

Wish it were available in smaller bags, 50 lbs. is all I can find and not wanting to store unused portion.

travellife


----------



## Attackturtle (Dec 30, 2016)

travellife said:


> Wish it were available in smaller bags, 50 lbs. is all I can find and not wanting to store unused portion.
> 
> travellife


Eh, It's nice to have a bunch of cheap substrate around. Never know when you will want to make a jarrarium or just get a new tank.


----------



## bigbadjon (Aug 6, 2015)

It's cheap enough to just buy a bag and throw the rest out.


----------



## diverjoe (Oct 21, 2016)

travellife said:


> Wish it were available in smaller bags, 50 lbs. is all I can find and not wanting to store unused portion.
> 
> travellife




Stuff is a bit heavy as it is pretty much non porous. It is the left over from coal plant and is called coal slag. It is almost glass I can't remember the mineral composition. After being at umpteen billion degrees it is sterile as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodbytes (Aug 18, 2014)

I don't think they have Tractor Supply Co in the Midwest but Runnings is exactly the same store with a different name so you could try there.


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Often find it at lowes and homedepot. May have it at Menards if you have one of those. At the price of the stuff I wouldn't worry about the excess. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

